# Smoker question



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

How difficult is it to maintain proper heat in a smoker in the winter? Thinking about ising mine this weekend but, the highs are only supposed to be in the 30's. Would this be a deal buster? Thanks all


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of smoker do you have? I got a cheap one from Walmart for my birthday one year and I could not keep the temps up at all. It was in the 30' and windy. I was using charcoal. I would have probably had better luck using wood. 

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two offsets that I use. Temps in the thirtys is tough but do-able with my two smokers. I adjust the dampers to maintain proper heat.Add wind and rain to the mix and it is sure enough tough.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I use a Char Griller horizontal with a side fire box Just like the one listed here

http://www.amazon.com/Char-Griller-1224-Smokin-Square-Charcoal/dp/B0009NU5YY

Doesn't sound like I will want to try it just yet. Might need to let the weather warm up a bit.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

get a couple sheets of plywood, heavy cardboard or whatever else you can find to make a temporary shelter for the smoker... don't need to be completely enclosed, just enough to keep the wind off of it...


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Building a make shift shelter can work, you can also use things like Pizza Stones and Cast Iron cook ware placed somewhere in your cooker to help hold some of that heat. In one episode of Pit Masters one of the guys wrapped they're cooker in blankets to keep the heat in lol.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a vertical "box" type smoker that uses propane for fuel and one thing that I did to make it better hold heat was to add a fiberglass (grapho-glass) stove gasket around the entire door frame. That's a trick that seems to be popular with people who own and use those Big Green Egg cookers.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the same smoker Mine is a little sheltered but not much . The trick for me is seasoned hickory logs about 1/2 and 1/2 hickory to charcoal. if you need more heat add more hickory . It burns allot hotter than charcoal. Also Resist the urge to open the top box never more than once an hour for slow cooking sometimes I'll wait two if smoking ribs or a but for 10 to 12 hrs.


----------

